# Checklist & to do



## yvos (12 Décembre 2009)

Je t'aurais bien proposé Remember the milk mais comme tu es pingre...
Bon, Remember (l'appli) est gratuite donc tu peux l'essayer et ensuite, tu verras si pour toi cela est utile de passer à un compte pro (c'est une tuerie).


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2009)

RTM peut ne pas dépendre d'Internet. Par contre, je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit le meilleur pour une utilisation "locale"
Sa force est véritablement la synchronisation multiple et l'ajout de taches depuis un nombre infini de possibilités (tel, mail, sites web, widget)...du coup, c'est mortel pour bosser en collectif.


----------

